# rickson gracie, is the hype real?



## fyodor (Apr 10, 2011)

quotes like this make me wonder how much of his prowess is fable. i mean, 2 world class bjj practicioneers cant make rickson tap in 10 minutes? is that possible? not trolling, just wondering how thats even possible. heres the quote:

"Once, to show me how you didn't need to use your hands to defend a neck choke, Rickson put one hand inside his belt and fought against Royce [Gracie] and Royler [Gracie] at the same time with only one arm! In 10 minutes of hard fighting they were unable to even come close to making him tap." Quoted from Todd Hester. Publisher and editor-in-chief of Gladiator Magazine


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you real?

I thought Rickson had been forgotten. I can't even remember the last time I saw his name on a forum much less "Rickson by arm bar"

Rickson's in his 50s now, I wouldn't call it hype anymore, more like folklore. He fought in a very different time against a different kind of opponent. It's impossible to say how much of his "400-0" record is real and I don't think he ever fought against a modern mixed martial arts fighter.

What is pretty much undisputed is that he is/was the champion of the Gracie family. At one time that alone was a good argument for being the best fighter in the world.

If you get the chance, watch "CHOKE" or read some stuff Rickson wrote. He's a really cool guy who talks and thinks a lot about fear and confidence and how he wasn't a natural fighter but felt pressure to be a "Gracie" and represent.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

He is the bread and butter of bjj.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

That no-arm move to fight chokes is a pretty common one. You just put your arms behind you and let them get a guillotine, then just use core strength and push your chin towards their back. It's how we train the defense of chokes and stuff, nothing spectacular about it.


As for his 300-0 record I remember Helio Gracie debunking it, and he has at least one legitimate loss to Judo practitioner 



> Hélio Gracie disputed Rickson's claim to have had over 400 fights. According to Hélio, Rickson has only competed in fights that are commonly known and reported: the two against Rei Zulu and those that took place in Japan. Hélio alleged that Rickson uses practice and amateur bouts to obtain a number over 400, and that if he counted his fights like Rickson does, he would have in excess of one thousand.


And his loss was to Ron Tripp.




I think if we want to talk about the hype being real we should talk about Kron Gracie, Rickson's son. The kid is only 21/22 and he's steamrolled all the competition he's faced in BJJ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kron_Gracie


----------



## fyodor (Apr 10, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> *That no-arm move to fight chokes is a pretty common one. You just put your arms behind you and let them get a guillotine, then just use core strength and push your chin towards their back. It's how we train the defense of chokes and stuff, nothing spectacular about it.*
> 
> As for his 300-0 record I remember Helio Gracie debunking it, and he has at least one legitimate loss to Judo practitioner
> 
> ...


But I find it hard 2 believe that not one, but TWO world class BJJ experts couldnt tap rickson in minutes, using only one arm to boot.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He had great bjj, but obviously would be nothing in his prime against anyone from Melvin Guillard to Brock lesnar.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did I trip and fall into 1995? Why do we have internet?


----------

